# whirlpool oven temperature setting



## garis (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a built-in oven by whirlpool, model RBS245PD. When I select "bake" the temperature defaults to 350 degress F. When I push the "increase temperature" button the temperature decreases in 5 degree increments. The same thing happens when I press the "decrease temperature button". The manual says the top temperature is 500 degrees. Any suggestions? This is a new control panel - the old one burnt out in a lightning strike. Thanks.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

So what exactly is your question?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that is exactly how it is suppose to operate, default is 350 and 5 degree increment up or down


----------



## garis (Jan 29, 2011)

The temperature decreases whether I hit the increase button or the decrease button. I need to increase the temperature above 350.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

garis said:


> The temperature decreases whether I hit the increase button or the decrease button. I need to increase the temperature above 350.


Sounds like a bad board.


----------



## garis (Jan 29, 2011)

My problem is resolved. I shut the power off to the oven and waited 10 minutes and when I powered up again it worked. It has worked ever since. Not sure what the initial issue was.


----------

